# Empathy



## mishele (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Frequency (Jan 5, 2011)

Very Lovable shot( i have seen it there in theme section)

Regards


----------



## Undo (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice photo.


----------



## Syco (Jan 5, 2011)

Jeez, that's just great!


----------



## mishele (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks guys.........after the rose theme was brought up again I started looking through some of my old stuff. I tried this in B&W instead of color and fell in love.....=)


----------



## mishele (Jan 5, 2011)

Syco said:


> Jeez, that's just great!



Jeez.....THANKS!!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 5, 2011)

Would you please post its colour version in theme section? i wanna enjoy that too


----------



## mishele (Jan 5, 2011)

Frequency said:


> Would you please post its colour version in theme section? i wanna enjoy that too



Sure thing........I'll do it when I'm on the other computer.....lol


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice, I like it a lot.


----------



## RayrMpls (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow. A crying rose? Sweet. I wonder what I see in the droplets reflections.


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 7, 2011)

Wonderful. Maybe a little more black.


----------



## mishele (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is the color version some people wanted to see......


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 9, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 9, 2011)

Excellent, Michelle

The people 

Regards


----------

